# DWT (Douglas) Nitro?



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Alright, want to check with you guys because the dealers around here are idiots, anyway, has anyone ran this new wheel? is there ANY problems with it? Ordering 29.5 laws very soon, other sites say this wheel has a 4+3 offset been looking around it should clear wides in rear of brute with stock exhaust, if anyone can confirm that would be great also thanks, 

Link to these "new" rims: http://www.dwtracing.com/products/atv/litecast/nitro


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

you'll be fine... here's some info for future reference

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4205


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

thats my second favorite wheel


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Those black chrome NITRO'S ARE [email protected]@$$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice wheels!!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

thanks Polaris425 you already linked that to me a while ago, and whats your first fave wheel?

Edit-Was looking more towards these ones.. same wheel but with half chrome half black which one u guys like better?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

i REALLY like the one you posted, in black. Also, I think that normally, 5+2 is what most normal aftermarket IRS rims come as, so 4+3 will just be an inch wider, or, stick out an inch farther, which will give you more clearance, and a wider more stable stance...


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I like the all black and the black chrome. I didnt see any prices when i looked... I also checked on ebay and could not find the dwt nitros. I did find some diablos for $135 a pair.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Yea, i didn't think 1" would clear the stock exhaust.. running mudlites and side lugs are all gone.. bought it like that, and i DON'T wanna lose the side lugs on outlaws.. 2" should be close as is. Was going to go SRA rims but id never fit through a lot of the tight trails around here, and id be ripping CV boots all the time, gotta get me some A-arms gaurds!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Waddaman said:


> Yea, i didn't think 1" would clear the stock exhaust.. running mudlites and side lugs are all gone.. bought it like that, and i DON'T wanna lose the side lugs on outlaws.. 2" should be close as is. Was going to go SRA rims but id never fit through a lot of the tight trails around here, and id be ripping CV boots all the time, gotta get me some A-arms gaurds!


 JUST THOUGHT I WOULD THROW THIS OUT THERE FOR YA: IF I WERE GETTING CV GUARDS FOR A BRUTE, THIS IS WHAT I WOULD GET...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Kawa...418652QQptZMotorsQ5fATVQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------

